# Music



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

well, its that time of the year

time to clean the cobwebs outta the guest bed and update the ipod.

what's topin your playlist?

heres my top 10

Living legends - Moving at the speed of life
Revielle - down to none
Revielle - catarax
Superjoint Ritual - Sickness
Sweatshop Union - Stolen Memories
Living legends - Rabbit hole
Revielle - Unborn
Superjoint Ritual - F*ck your enemy
Saliva - click, click boom
Saliva - Raise up

so what do you guys listen to while riding, this is mainly my flowy music when i hit up the streets, i usually listen to superjoint when im shreddin dh.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Your music sucks more than a black hole.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

the RAD soundtrack...


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Your music sucks more than a black hole.


your mom sucks more than a black hole.

i dont get why people have to judge other peopkles music, good music and bad music is all opinion. maybe your music isnt what i like


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

free rider said:


> your mom sucks more than a black hole.
> 
> i dont get why people have to judge other peopkles music, good music and bad music is all opinion. maybe your music isnt what i like


Haha, I knew that was coming.  It's been getting boring around here... so I had to throw a jab.

I really don't want to get started on a music conversation... but, I suppose it's similar to riding bikes... as long as you're riding (listening and/or making), it's all good.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

i was just gonna post..

"take it easy chief,, its just the intraweb..."


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Haha, I knew that was coming.  It's been getting boring around here... so I had to throw a jab.
> 
> I really don't want to get started on a music conversation... but, I suppose it's similar to riding bikes... as long as you're riding (listening and/or making), it's all good.


i always listne to music when i ride, but latley i havent been able too, there is a solid 2 feet of snow everywhere (aka mid thigh deep) and most of the urban stuff is cover with ice. its a hard life in canadia


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

fiddy_ryder said:


> the RAD soundtrack...


Word. "Send Me An Angel," "Break The Ice," "Thunder In Your Heart," "Music That You Can Dance To," "Get Strange,"... that's some quality 80s stuff right there.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

me have no iPod, but if i did, here's what'd be playing:

Trampled Underfoot by Led Zeppelin
Southbound by the Allman Brothers Band
Welcome to the Jungle by Guns N' Roses
Sympathy for the Devil by the Rolling Stones
Draw the Line by Aerosmith
Warped by the Red Hot Chili Peppers

and probably a highly appropriate Stones song for DJ: Jumpin' Jack Flash  
and the most appropriate DJ song ever, "Jump" by Van Halen. 

My music isn't too great for biking music. 97% of my stuff is really, really good music, but Pink Floyd, U2, most of the Allman Brothers, Beck, Jethro Tull, most of the Stones, the Who, and various other stuff (mostly 60's-70's blues based rock) aren't good to bike to. Imagine trying biking to Eric Clapton, or even better: Tom Petty!


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> me have no iPod, but if i did, here's what'd be playing:
> 
> Trampled Underfoot by Led Zeppelin
> Southbound by the Allman Brothers Band
> ...


Thats some good tunes right there. But latly Ive been into Trivium's new album and some Children of Bodom stuff. I also just picked up the new tragically hip cd. You American's probably don't know who they are but around Canada their often know as "Canada's Beatles"

As long as music has a good beat to bob your head to, any music is good music.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anything from Terror, Madball, August Burns Red, Bleeding Through, Throwdown, Death Before Dishonor gets my vote.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

these threads never get old IMO

dont know what the top 10 are on my iPod but here's some 

on a clear day- The Beautiful Girls

93 til' infantry- Souls of Mischeif

My Life inside your Heart- Rise Against

Axis- One be lo

Hide and Seek- Imogen Heap(Frou Frou chicks new band? dont hate )

The Message- Five Days Off

Taking on the World- Authority Zero

911 for Peace- Anti-Flag

theres tons more so....


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

any RATM..


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

fiddy_ryder said:


> any RATM..


*word* for sure


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

OK, I'll bite. Music is right up there with riding as my biggest passion.

Some stuff that I dig...

Spoon - greatest band of the 21st century
Modest Mouse - The Lonesome Crowded West is one of the greatest rock albums of all time
Wolf Parade - some real Canadian rock for you
Dizzee Rascal - Grime is the sh!t
MIA - damn she's sexy
TV On The Radio - different, but good
Murs - best hip hop out of the west coast right now
DJ Shadow - Endtroducing is a masterpiece. His Funky Skunk mixtape is my favorite thing to ride to.
JJ Cale - everything that Clapton wanted to be
The Meters - the godfathers of funk
RJD2 - best hip hop instrumentalist since Shadow
Almost all old school hip hop... Eric B & Rakim, Tribe, De La, Ultramag, Beasties, Roxanne Shante, NWA, The Biz, Public Enemy, Kool G Rap, Treacherous 3, etc.

Lots and lots of other stuff, but you get the picture... :thumbsup:

Hey, here's a good question... how many musicians do we have hangin around here? I play a little gee tar, some drums, and make music with my MPC 2500 sampling workstation. Anybody else?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i play guitar, electric and classical, a little bit of drums and thats about it


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I used to scream for a hardcore band.


----------



## bitterrider (Sep 21, 2006)

Cru your dead on with the modest mouse. I own 5 of thier ????# of cds. Im a fiend. A few i like to listen to when riding
Thursday
rage
circa survive
billy talent
Cant forget-At the drive in

When im in more of a flow type mood
Mos def
the roots
Hieroglyphics
talib kweli

So theres my whack taste in music.
Btw ive come to realize opinions are like azzholes every one has em and they usually stink! And this applies to taste in music too.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

gorilla biscuits-new direction
in god we trust inc.-dead kennedys
f*cking hippies-clit 45
skate the day away-common enemy
dedication-agnostic front
no U turns-the partisans
fix me-black flag
better be women-the dwarves
greenbud-murphys law
institutionalized-suicidal tendencies
track 3-the adversity
i know im a total thrash head, but whatever floats yer boat


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> Btw ive come to realize opinions are like azzholes every one has em and they usually stink! And this applies to taste in music too.


Haha. Since you're a Modest Mouse head, it should have been "Opinions were like kittens, I was givin em away..."

Good call on the Mos and TK. I forgot to mention Pete Rock & CL Smooth and old school Outkast... definitely two of my all time favorites. "They Reminisce Over You (T.R.O.Y.)" might be the smoothest hip hop song ever made.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I used to scream for a hardcore band.


Haha. At least you didn't say "sing."


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Anything from Terror, Madball, August Burns Red, Bleeding Through, Throwdown, Death Before Dishonor gets my vote.


madball is siiiiiiiiiiiick! so is the partisans


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

I play guitar, drums, bass, keyboard, and I sing when I can. Music is awesome.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Madball still playing? I saw them at Club Babyhead in Providence almost ten years ago. I miss the Hardcore seen back East, but the mountains of Montana more than make up for it.

Anything by:

DK
Minor Threat
Jaya the Cat
Bad Brains
Black Flag
Rise Against 
Rancid

The western/southern flavor includes:
Hank III
Rev


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

if you can find anyone who is a sicker keyboardist than me at my age, I'll go streaking. 
I've taken classical lessons forever, and I'm keeping them for a bit longer (to keep me from gettin' sloppy), but I love to sit and just kill the piano for an hour with a good ol' 12 bar blues! And an overly long rendition of "Trampled Underfoot" (all piano solo). 
I compose my own stuff (it's some damn good stuff too!), and I have recently discovered I can sing (last summer, while I was messing around with some Billy Joel stuff) and I can write some real heavy lyrics (think Roger Waters), and I'm in a band, that hasn't actually practiced together yet, but will be good enough, and after about a year together, I think we'll kick some serious ass. 
I'm going to learn to play the guitar, and because for some reason I have one, the baritone ukelele. 
Don't laugh at that. If you've never seen one, a baritone ukelele is basically a 4 stringed guitar. And I don't have a guitar yet, so I might as well start strengthening my fingers and building some caulouses.

Cru, I'm going to check out that Modest Mouse album. From the start I'd have to disagree that it's the greatest ever, because modest mouse is not a strong band for lyrics. They're decent, but they're no Beck or Roger Waters. And they lack the guitar strength such bands in the past have had. 
Not to say they suck, because IMO they're the second best relatively new band (the first being Franz Ferdinand). Put simply, their guitarist is no Duane Allman, no Jimmy Paige, no Eric Clapton, no Angus Young, no David Gilmour, etc. etc.

I honestly can't give you what album I think is the best, because I haven't decided. I've decided what I think is the most brilliant ("The Wall," by Pink Floyd). The difference I draw in brilliance and goodness is that brilliance is defined more by how. . . how dramatic and distinctive, and how everything flows in the album, and how mind blowing it is. And of course, the music and the lyrics. Personally, I can name a handful of bands that can kill Pink Floyd ounce for ounce, but "The Wall" tops my rock standards. I know many people would say "Dark Side of the Moon," but "The Wall" speaks to me more, with it's lyrical subject matter being abstract yet concrete at the same time (since it's a whole story line).

With my Floyd spiel said, check out the album "The Final Cut." There is one word in the english language to describe it. Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful. I know that sounds kind of awkward, but listen to it and try and disagree.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What are some of everyone's favorite bands (not neccesarily in order)?

Mine:

The Allman Brothers Band 
Pink Floyd
Led Zeppelin
The Rolling Stones
Jethro Tull (Hell yeah! They frickin' use a flute! It's incredible, to be listening to a classic rock album and get blasted with a mad _flute _solo)
U2
Beck
Aerosmith

Most probably the Clash, the Smiths, the Grateful Dead and a hell of a lot more will get added to this, but unfortunately I have no complete works by them, so I can't make an educated opinion.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Haha. At least you didn't say "sing."


I'm an honest guy.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

minor threat might be the best straight edge band ever


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> Cru, I'm going to check out that Modest Mouse album. From the start I'd have to disagree that it's the greatest ever, because modest mouse is not a strong band for lyrics. They're decent, but they're no Beck or Roger Waters. And they lack the guitar strength such bands in the past have had.
> Not to say they suck, because IMO they're the second best relatively new band (the first being Franz Ferdinand). Put simply, their guitarist is no Duane Allman, no Jimmy Paige, no Eric Clapton, no Angus Young, no David Gilmour, etc. etc.


Notice I said "one of" the greatest rock albums ever made. Not THE greatest. IMO, old MM is a lot better than the new stuff. And they might not have the individual guitar talent of some the guys you mentioned, but Isaac Brock is pretty damn good. And he composes guitar parts that rival the best out there... especially with their unprecedented use of harmonics (in fact, there is kind of a running joke about how all MM songs use harmonics). So, yeah, I would definitely recommend checking out "The Lonesome Crowded West." But, honestly, the first time I heard it, I thought to myself "What the fyck is this???" It kind of grows on you. I think a great album should be hard to digest at first.

Oh, and Franz Ferdinad is good, but they are nowhere near what Modest Mouse is, or at least, what Modest Mouse was. Franz has mastered the poppy, dance rock.

To me, THE greatest rock album of all time is probably Sergeant Peppers.

Keep up the musicianship. Sounds rad!! :thumbsup:


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

lately i've been stoked on all the southern lord bands....










Sunn o))) is at the top of the list... khanate from southern lord is in heavy rotation now too....

Sleep Terror, Pelican, The Suicide File, The Smashing Pumkins, the new Nas, the new Clipse, Papoose...

and always... anything white trash rob touches... BLOOD FOR BLOOD/RAMALLAH


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

intheways said:


> Madball still playing? I saw them at Club Babyhead in Providence almost ten years ago.


Yeah.... though they haven't put out a good record since 'set it off'


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

coma13 said:


> the new Clipse


Hell Hath No Fury is pimp sh!t genius. Wamp Wamp. What it do.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Hell Hath No Fury is pimp sh!t genius. Wamp Wamp. What it do.


been bangin that in the car lately :thumbsup:


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

> minor threat might be the best straight edge band ever


No doubt!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> been bangin that in the car lately :thumbsup:


"Flow chameleon/ Worth by the million/ Sell the Bolivian/ Feds in oblivion/ ***** Brazilian/ Purse reptilian/ Took her from off her island like Gilligan"

BRILLIANT! that blew my mind the first time i heard it....


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

the pyrex is jewish!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

intheways said:


> No doubt!


No Doubt? C'mon, dude. Take your "I'm Just A Girl" lovin self back over to the XC forum.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Fono- Colide
Zebrahead- Now or Never
Social Code- As Good as it Gets
Flip Nixon- Surfer Song
Reckless Kelly- Snow Fall
US3- Cantaloop
DaDa- Surround
thats top 10 played in the last year.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Rage Against The Machine
Primus
Mastodon
Iron Maiden
Lamb Of God
Seemless
ROAM Soundtrack

The metal really gets the adrenaline pumping. :band:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

ick, I have to disagree. Sgt. Pepper's has some horribly stupid lyrics for parts of the songs. I like "A Day in the life" and the Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band songs, plus a handful of the others, but come on! Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds is kind of stupid!



> Where rocking horse people eat marshmallow pies


COME ON? What f**king rocking horse people?

Don't get me started about Good Morning Good Morning. The Beatles had good stuff, and certainly a good singer and guitarist, but they just can't jam. If you want a band that can jam, check out the Grateful Dead or the Allman Brothers. Unfortunately, I've never seen them in concert and probably never will be able to, but I have a very good source who has (whadaya know? My old man! See what I mean he's pretty cool sometimes?) told me that 
if the crowd is diggin' the stuff, they'll simply play for a half hour, just basing everything off of the rest of the band, and come back and finish the song later!

My old man should know --- he was _at_ some of their concerts.

anyway, off that subject:
Yeah, Isaac brock does some good stuff. They've got talent, there's no doubt, and they're better than three fourths the stuff released in the last 10 years. 
I think I know a band influenced modest mouse the a lot:

check out the Beta Band.

I turned 14 yesterday, and one of my presents was an album of theirs I've been dying for ever since I watched the movie High Fidelity. The Three EP's. That's some great stuff.


----------



## bobzrag (Sep 20, 2006)

tool
apc
chevelle
foo
isis
nin
rammstien

so who listens to music when they ride - all the time, sometimes, never?


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

bitterrider said:


> When im in more of a flow type mood
> Mos def
> the roots
> Hieroglyphics
> talib kweli


Check out Dead Prez too if you like the above list.

I really dig good hip hop but really good hip hop is hard to find.

My musical tastes are all over the map.

Oh yeah... hiphop... Kool Keith (and all of his alternate personas), Handsome Boy Modeling School, uh-oh, mind is going blank at the moment... perhaps my list of good hip hop is shorter than I thought? Anyone recommendations? I need some new music.


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> me have no iPod, but if i did, here's what'd be playing:
> 
> Trampled Underfoot by Led Zeppelin
> Southbound by the Allman Brothers Band
> ...


I feel ya on the music not being good for riding, I too mostly listen to the 60's &70's rock like you listed above but when I listen to music to get me pumped on a ride I usually mix in some heavy metal.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i do occasionally, mainly thrash hardcore skate punk and some other real punk, not greenday sh*t or emo. youll prob catch me riding with gorilla biscuits. heres my current ride mix:
New Direction
Greenbud
Can't Wait To Quit
Skate That Sh*t
Finger Paint
Big mouth
rasberry fields
Short bus
hold your ground
entombed we collide
finish what you started
streetcar
start today
skate and destroy
out of step
jump around
no hope
guilty of being white
ska song
my name is mud
pistol grip pump
bottled violence
screaming at a wall
seeing red

basically its them for artists: 
zion I
cannibal ox
murphys law
minor threat
deftones
death by stereo
gorilla biscuits
primus
faction
dead 50's
The adversity
mad caddies
house of pain(dont ask, good riding song)
sick of it all

its decent in my book, and dirtyharry, that stuff that "made your ears bleed" was the complete discography by minor threat, perhaps one of the best straight edge punk bands in the 20th century. thats your opinion, i dont exactly enjoy sitting down to the piano and singing, im in a thrash band, i stand up and scream and punch and jump and dive. its all in what youre down with. i respect your taste, but led zeppelin doesnt do it for me as does sitting down to the computer and cranking sick fo it all to calm myself after a bd day and going biking, not playing frisbee.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

I just bought a Throwdown cd yesterday.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

Currently, these albums:

Converge - _No Heroes_
Radiohead - _OK Computer_
Radiohead - _Kid A_ (and a bunch of the new live songs)
Brand New - _The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me_
Animal Collective - _Feels_
Justin Timberlake - _Futuresex/Lovesounds_
The Yeah Yeah Yeah's - _Show Your Bones_
The Blood Brothers - _Young Machetes_
Explosions in the Sky - _The Earth is Not a Cold Dead Place_
The Dillinger Escape Plan - _Calculating Infinity_
Jawbreaker - _24 Hour Revenge Therapy_
The Velvet Underground - _The Velvet Underground and Nico_
Sage Francis - _Personal Journals_
Elliott Smith - _Either/Or_
Dave Brubeck Quartet - _Time Out_
John Coltrane - _Giant Steps_
TV on the Radio - _Return to Cookie Mountain_
Modest Mouse - _This Is A Long Drive For Someone With No One To Talk To_
DJ Shadow - _In Tune and On Time Live!_
Wilco - _Kicking Television_


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

coma13 said:


> lately i've been stoked on all the southern lord bands....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick stuff right there. You heard the new Sunn 0)))/Boris album? They finally collaborated...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I know this is gonna hurt, but I've gotta put it out there:

Green Day isn't as bad as everyone makes them out to be. Especially their latest album, American Idiot. Does anybody realize that's a rock opera? A decent one, too. 

If they'd stop trying to play punk, green day could be so much better! They should be going for less amped sound and add a couple more chords, and they're set. And if they got rid of the power trio idea. Can you name ONE power trio that's produced anything compared to some of the 70's stuff?

Umm, j-dogg, do you even know what the hell those bands are playing (the notes)?


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> ick, I have to disagree. Sgt. Pepper's has some horribly stupid lyrics for parts of the songs. I like "A Day in the life" and the Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band songs, plus a handful of the others, but come on! Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds is kind of stupid!
> 
> COME ON? What f**king rocking horse people?
> 
> Don't get me started about Good Morning Good Morning. The Beatles had good stuff, and certainly a good singer and guitarist, but they just can't jam.


If you have ever done hallucinogenic drugs, the Beatles will make a LOT more sense to you. That said, I never really got into them either...


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

It's mostly hip hop stylee for me when I ride. My favorites mostly come from the early 90's to early 00's...pretty much nothing you'd hear on the radio these days. Some of the key staples on my riding mix...

Wu-Tang Clan (HEAVY rotation on these guys-gives me the ninja steez necessary for radical aerial maneuvers)
Big L
A Tribe Called Quest
Cunninlynguists
Jedi Mind Tricks
Mos Def
The Roots
Heiro
Dr. Dre

Sometimes when I get pissed off and I need the extra energy boost to hit something new, I have to put on some Gorilla Biscuits or Bad Religion...Fugazi is always a good option, too. 

I love music while riding-even when I don't have music on, I'm always playing it in my head while riding at something...gets me focused.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont really have a top 10 songs I listen to. I guess my top bands (for biking) are:
Rage Against The Machine
Rise Against
Senses Fail
G n' R
The Academy Is...
AC DC
AFI
Armor For Sleep
Audioslave
Dialated Peoples
Foo Fighters
Gold Finger
Sublime
Reel Big Fish
Korn
Nickelback
Nirvana
RHCP
Rob Zombie
STP
Taking Back Sunday

Thats what I would listen to while biking, which reminds me I need to get another i1010 case for my video


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

NICKLEBACK?!?!? :nono:


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> NICKLEBACK?!?!? :nono:


Dude, I like new Green Day about as much as I like Nickelback...which is not at all. good writing or not, they were a lot better thrashing power chords in the early 90's...although I'm guessing you're MUCH too young to have listened to "Kerplunk"...

Whatever, nobody will ever agree about music...listen to whatcha like. Just don't listen to commercial radio-nobody needs to be told what is good. If manufactured bands go away, it will open up room for artists that are actually creatively inspired to give us good music.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I must stress a particular point:

I don't actually _like_ green day as a preference (though sometimes I put them on, just to get a brief break from my blues rock and floyd, but I've come to appreciate American Idiot and the rest of their stuff as well.

The singles from American Idiot were way over played, therein lies the "I hate the new green day" feelings of thousands.

As an album (minus the singles), it is a rather decent plot line following the actions of a certain "Jesus of Suburbia."

has anybody heard of or seen the sound of music? (i have a point here)

Well, if you have, you know they break out into song at certain points. The singles from american idiot can be compared to the breaking out of song at certain points in the sound of music.

That said, I should probably buy an older green day album, because to only own american idiot (or a burned copy atleast) and no other green day is near sinful.



> If manufactured bands go away, it will open up room for artists that are actually creatively inspired to give us good music.


I plan to be an artist of that nature, whether the public likes it or not.

There are actually some good new artists that get onto channels like VH1 (really nothing comes on MTV, except for AFI, but I have incredible mixed feelings about AFI, as they're emo, but they make a nice sound sometimes. Basically I'll listen to them if they come on the radio, but I won't buy because, well, I don't dig emo bands. I give credit where it's deserved, though)

anyway, if I ever record some songs in the near future, I'll try and post them. I've got one right now that's a sort of melancholy piano song about the end of the world. Real heavy stuff, but real good and a very decent length.

There's also an anti-war one I'm working on (there's always room for another anti-war, besides, it's not so hard to write good lyrics against war, especially in light of recent events).

Then there's this really short one about a new color my friend made up (Fujooba (looks brown from a distance, but when properly mixed, you see tints of several other colors. fujooba really only works with wet paint), also the name of our band) to the tune of an irish drinking song melody I composed.

Oh well, enough about that, my whole point behind this was to give my opinion on green day.

Another green day point:

I'll stick to the Clash, rather than try and salvage Green Day classics. That's some good sh!+


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

I have definitely seen the sound of music...although I haven't listened to American Idiot enough to get the start to finish story. If you haven't heard them, listen to Green Day's Kerplunk and Dookie-power pop punk (but still well written songs) at its finest. Once you're acclimated to that, pick yourself up some Operation Ivy and NOFX...a little less accessible to the untrained ear, but their political messages and lyrics are valid, and they rock the f-k out.

If you REALLY want to go back to the roots of punk, listen to The Ramones or the Sex Pistols.

I wish you the best of luck with your music career. It's not easy. I majored in composition and performance at the University of Texas at Austin, and now I'm in sales  Granted, my job kicks ass, but I didn't really take a business class the whole time in college.

I still love music, and make it every chance I get. Just write what you like, and as your ear matures and you learn more, you'll progress and get better and better. Just like riding your bike or anything else in life.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Personally, I think Green Day was much better in their earlier albums, like Dookie.


----------



## giantrider9 (Sep 3, 2006)

Does anyone listen to DMB or OAR or Phish when they are riding?

I cant stand punk and screamo.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I know this is gonna hurt, but I've gotta put it out there:
> 
> Green Day isn't as bad as everyone makes them out to be. Especially their latest album, American Idiot. Does anybody realize that's a rock opera? A decent one, too.
> 
> ...


_American Idiot_ is pretty much their worst album. In my opinion, they've sucked since the _Kerplunk_ and _Dookie_ era and they weren't even that smashing back that.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

I used to be a huge DMB and Phish head. The jame scene just got old to me.



> There are actually some good new artists that get onto channels like VH1 (really nothing comes on MTV, except for AFI, but I have incredible mixed feelings about AFI, as they're emo, but they make a nice sound sometimes. Basically I'll listen to them if they come on the radio, but I won't buy because, well, I don't dig emo bands. I give credit where it's deserved, though)


Anybody that calls AFI, Fall Out Boy, My Chemical Romance, Dashboard Confessional, etc. emo is incredibly misinformed.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I know this is gonna hurt, but I've gotta put it out there:
> 
> Green Day isn't as bad as everyone makes them out to be. Especially their latest album, American Idiot. Does anybody realize that's a rock opera? A decent one, too.
> 
> ...


american idiot sucked a mouthload of fat c*ck! the only greenday album i actually kinda like is 1039 smoothed out slappy hours. maybe you dont like punk, and you want everyone to cut and wear eyeliner and cry and mutilate themselves and write rock operas about the nations degration, then take that AFI sh*t outa your signature. you say that crap about real punk around some people, your ass is down. i understand punk isnt your cup of tea, just how the who and zeppelin arent my way of getting hyped, we all have our differences. and yes they are chords, power and open chords, not sit down at the piano and plink out 12 bar blues on an acoustic instrument. theyre angry and pissed in general, not at their parents because they dont love them so they slit their wrists and dye their hair black and wear facial makeup and run around crying and moaning "i hate my life, i hate my parents, im so misunderstood, god hates me, im gonna kill myself, america sucks, george bush is gonna destroy us" that is new greenday right there. you want good. start today by gorilla biscuits. that whole album was revolutionary. they practically started the ne whardocre era, and are revered as one of the best hardcore bands of the 20th century. maybe youd rather plop your ass down at the piano, or at the doctors cause you have tetanus in your cutting scars, both of which you seem interested in, then ts all up to you. but id rather get some good fast thrash or hardcore, get a circle pit goin, and just expend some energy, and headbang till you run outta advil than paint my nails black and ***** about the world and how bad and unfair it is. for some demented twisted reason, guys with face makeup and painted nails and arms that look theyve been to hell and back through a briar patch never did it for me. OPINIONS i can never say it enough, everyone thinks their right, but its al only what you think."I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known" hoow much more emo can you get? maybe this gets the eno f*g sellout win: "My shadow's the only one that walks beside me
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Til then I walk alone" wow, influential punk my ass. that stuff is sellout sh*t emo ***** material trash. american idiot gets my top 5 for worst albums ever made, period. why bother wasting $15 on a pile of sh*t when you can crap in your hand put it in saran wrap and place it as your centerpiece on your fireplace hearth? free. andnever ever call minor threat or any of those bands crap, their a lot better than anyof that sh*t you listen to. this is emo:sad: :???: :cryin: 
while this is real punk and hardcore:rant: :madman: :madman: and im done


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

whoa dude, lay off the 'roids. You're the one blowing this way out of proportion from a discussion about music into a personal attack...Why don't you just give him a list of bands he should check out and try to help him expand his horizons rather than jump down his throat?


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

i couldn't tell ya cuz my ipod got stollen :madmax:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

it's cool. I expected that sorta reaction. 

um, j-dogg, again, the lines from the song you just quoted, the songs not exactly the feelings of the lead singer. It's the feelings of the fictional character American idiot focuses on. So yell at Jesus of Suburbia, not Billy Joe Armstrong.

And I think everyone else gets my point on green day, so I'll lay off before I really piss someone off.

don't let a band's image bias their music. Unless the band is so explicitly emo or ****ty that it makes you wanna throw up. 


Question: I need to get a metallica album, but I really don't know which one I should get. Any help here?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

ahh! How could I forget! 

I've got this list of albums I need to buy, and I forgot to put the Ramones on! How can you NOT have Blitzkrieg Bob?!?

I understand where everyone's stand on Green Day comes from, and I'm not disagreeing with it. I'm giving credit to where it's due.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

that's cool, man. I'm not disagreeing. They certainly were a fresher sound at the time.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> NICKLEBACK?!?!? :nono:


:lol:

Its personal preference. I'm actually suprised that people haven't said anything about the other bands I like.

And yeah I am a bit too young to have listened to "Kerplunk."

And in my list how the hell did I forget Jimi, Led Zep, and Van Halen! :madman:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

metallica: ride the lightning, ...and justice for all, master of puppets. do not get st. anger, and sorry about the big rant, i was kinda messed up


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

InnovateorDie said:


> Personally, I think Green Day was much better in their earlier albums, like Dookie.


I love dookie, and nimrod was ok too,

Im a raggae kinda guy but I like rap n rock too

The Expendables
Slightly Stoopid
Groundation
Scarface
Living legends
Atomosphere
Bob Marley (of course)
Jr Gong.
Ooklah the Moc
Iration
Dub Congress
Barrington Levy

and roughly I have 7208 songs on my computer

Yep youve prolly never heard of most of thoes guys but they hella good


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dude Slightly Stoopid kicks ass, collie man is an awesome song!


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

f0ggy said:


> I love dookie, and nimrod was ok too,
> 
> Im a raggae kinda guy but I like rap n rock too
> 
> ...


Don't forget Buju Banton...some of my favorite dancehall. I'm also a fan of Mad Professor...and some Lee 'scratch' Perry is good, too. Passin the ganja to all the reggae heads :thumbsup:


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Or instead of metallica look at megadeth. Dave Mustain is the man.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

phew, you had me worried there for a bit.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

GorillaTactics said:


> Don't forget Buju Banton...some of my favorite dancehall. I'm also a fan of Mad Professor...and some Lee 'scratch' Perry is good, too. Passin the ganja to all the reggae heads :thumbsup:


haha for sure dude, I also forgot buring spear


----------



## hansfranz (Jan 18, 2006)

Kenny C. said:


> Currently, these albums:
> 
> Converge - _No Heroes_
> Radiohead - _OK Computer_
> ...


Hell yeah, somebody else with "eclectic" music taste. My tattooer played the new Converge album last time I was there, and it fyxking rocks! As for me, I tend to stay away from the majority of mainstream stuff:

It Dies Today
He Is Legend
Catherine (check them out on myspace, Sacto CA locals)
Heartshed (same as above)
The Mars Volta
Led Zepplin
The Stilletto Formal
Gorillaz
Damian Marley
Matisyahu
Thelonius Monk
Sigur Ros
Anathallo
Muse
Govinda
Carbon Based Lifeforms
...and tons of others...


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

I saw the mars volta in concert w/ the chillie peppers



hansfranz said:


> Hell yeah, somebody else with "eclectic" music taste. My tattooer played the new Converge album last time I was there, and it fyxking rocks! As for me, I tend to stay away from the majority of mainstream stuff:
> 
> It Dies Today
> He Is Legend
> ...


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

will do. 

Since there was a whole emo fight back there, listen to this song

"emo kid" by adam and andrew. If you don't fall out of your chair laughing, you have serious issues.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Best. Song. Ever.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

this always makes me laugh:
http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=17599

no offense to any emo kids here.


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Any good hip hop gets me in the right state of mind for riding.
The worlds greatest D.J. Mr. F*cking Dibbs
The S.O.B.z 
Del
Dead Prez
2 Mex
Sage Francis
M.C. Paul Barman
Murs
L7
Murder City Devils
Q and not U
D.J. Abilities
Any old funk is always good as well.


----------



## walter (Jan 12, 2004)

Hatebreed
Sick of it all
Boxcutter
Icepick
Backhand
Fury of Five
Darkbuster
Street Dogs
Dying Fetus
Cattle Decapitation
any old school east coast straight edge
many others along these lines, but Im tired and dont feel like typing
and of course, Slayer will always have a spot in my heart

walter


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Something about the name dying fetus.... I dunno.. ahahaha. Children of Bodom, 3 Inches Of Blood, and Hammerfall are super good. Has anyone here ever heard Dragonforce? Probably the most amazing band ive ever heard in my life. Check erm out.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh dude dragonforce is amazing. If you like that kind of music you should listen to Liquid Tension Experiment and Dreamtheater.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

sikwoodbiker said:


> Any good hip hop gets me in the right state of mind for riding.
> The worlds greatest D.J. Mr. F*cking Dibbs
> The S.O.B.z
> Del
> ...


Del tha funky homosapien is sickkk, same with hieroglyphics
Murs and DP too


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Holy crap, Dreamtheater is one of my favourite bands out there man. John Pertrucci is a god! and same with every other member of that band. I wouldnt hesitate to say that Dreamtheater is one of the most talented and knowledgeable bands out there, I mean they met a Berkley while they were all studying music. Ive never heard liquid Tension Experiment though, Ill check em out.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

that's the funniest thing I've seen since Lazy Sunday . . .


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

Dream Theater are fun at times. Petrucci, Portnoy, and Rudess know their stuff.


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

AC/DC, Guns N" Roses, Led Zep,Jack Johnson , JET, Foo Fighters, My Chemical Romance, Tenacious D and sometimes James Brown and Van Morrison.
I despise Rap and would rather listen to fingers scraping a chalkboard.
Ride Hard
Gabriel


----------



## hansfranz (Jan 18, 2006)

Why the hell does everybody talk about Dream Theater and leave out John Myung? The guy's a freaking genius at bass, but most people are too ignorant about music to realize how big of a role the bassist has to fill. Sorry, I guess I'm just sensitive about it because I'm a bassist... Speaking of amazing bassists though, check out Victor Wooten (best in the world) and Jean Baudin (super creative, extended range bassist). End rant.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

Excuse me, but don't call me ignorant about music. When I listen to Dream Theater, honestly, I'm not listening for the bass. I'm listening for the guitar, keyboards, and drums, instruments I play. If I want to hear some great bass playing I'll go listen to something with Jaco Pastorius or Stuart Hamm, or some John Coltrane. Paul Chambers absolutely rips on _Giant Steps_.

I'm not stupid. I realize the importance of the bass, our band sounds naked when our bassist can't make it to practice. Next time, don't call the cellist/guitarist/pianist/drummer musically ignorant.:thumbsup:

[/pretentious a-hole]


----------



## hansfranz (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry if I offended you. I understand that other musicians understand the fact that all the elements must be in place in order for music to sound whole. I feel that a lot of the character of music lies within the subtleties and undertones, which is often where the bass resides.

My comment was not aimed at well-rounded musicians (such as you appear to be), or even any one person in particular, but rather at the type of listeners who think that just because a riff or solo is technical and in a higher register, it simply MUST be a guitar, and couldn't possibly be a bass. Or worse, the type of musicians who will start a rock band and think they don't need a bass player, and play gigs without one. 

I play a six-string bass, and I can't remember how many people have told me that they like my guitar. Hell, some of my parts on my previous band's last album were credited to my guitarist by some listeners. That kind of stuff just gets on my nerves, because it comes from a lack of education about music (unintentional ignorance you could say).

I don't even know where I'm going with this, but I hope my previous comment makes a little more sense. 

Again, sorry if I offended anybody, I didn't intend to. I just prefer people to be a little more educated about music, and I guess I'm a little bit sensitive about music because it's how I've identified myself for the past 10 years, and my passion for it can come out in the wrong manner sometimes. I don't want to look like "that a$$hole who thinks he knows everything" because I'm really not, I promise.


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

walter said:


> Hatebreed
> Sick of it all
> Boxcutter
> Icepick
> ...


what? no nj bloodline? bulldoze? billyclub sandwich? hahahaha, lovin your picks man...


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Kenny C. said:


> Sick stuff right there. You heard the new Sunn 0)))/Boris album? They finally collaborated...


Just the songs they ahve on the website... which are awesome....


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

hansfranz said:


> Sorry if I offended you. I understand that other musicians understand the fact that all the elements must be in place in order for music to sound whole. I feel that a lot of the character of music lies within the subtleties and undertones, which is often where the bass resides.
> 
> My comment was not aimed at well-rounded musicians (such as you appear to be), or even any one person in particular, but rather at the type of listeners who think that just because a riff or solo is technical and in a higher register, it simply MUST be a guitar, and couldn't possibly be a bass. Or worse, the type of musicians who will start a rock band and think they don't need a bass player, and play gigs without one.
> 
> ...


Ah, it's alright, man. I over-reacted a bit.


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

Soilwork- nerve
Bullet for my valentine- Tears dont fall
trapt- headstong
trapt- when all is said and done 
ill nino- all i ask for 
ill nino- this times for real 
asg- clocked in 
linkin park- breaking the habit 
linkin park- points of athourity
linkin park- crawling 

these are a good riding songs.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

AW_ said:


> Check out Dead Prez too if you like the above list.
> 
> I really dig good hip hop but really good hip hop is hard to find.
> 
> ...


I left this thread for a while, but it's nice to see some more peeps with good musical taste. Good call with the Kool Keith, do you listen to the Ultramagnetic MCs? Critical Beatdown is one of my favorite old school albums. Yeah, good hip hop can be hard to find, but here is some stuff you might like (some of it has already been mentioned)...

Anything with MF Doom (Madvillainy, DangerDoom, MM Food)
Murs
Mr Lif
Dizzee Rascal
Ghostface
Blueprint
Atmosphere
Edan
Dead Prez
Mos Def
Talib Kwali
The Roots
Quasimoto
Dilated Peoples
RJD2 (Deadringer might be my favorite album, period)

If you want to go old school, here are some must owns...

Eric B and Rakim - Paid In Full
Pete Rock & CL Smooth - Mecca and the Soul Brother
Ultramagnetic MCs - Critical Beatdown
A Tribe Called Quest - Midnight Marauders
Public Enemy - It Takes A Nation Of Millions To Hold Us Back
Gang Starr - Daily Operation


----------

